# warning: wineserver not found!



## elimelech007 (Feb 7, 2022)

r not found!

```
# pkg install wine cabextract zenity
# chmod +x winetricks
% sh winetricks corefonts
warning: wineserver not found!
```
Why?


----------



## shkhln (Feb 7, 2022)

Is that an i386 machine?


----------



## elimelech007 (Feb 7, 2022)

yes


----------



## shkhln (Feb 7, 2022)

We renamed wineserver to wineserver32 in the i386 package under assumption that nothing calls it directly. Looks like winetricks respects the WINESERVER environment variable, so set it to wineserver32.


----------



## elimelech007 (Feb 7, 2022)

And how to do it?


----------



## eternal_noob (Feb 7, 2022)

Solved - How do I set an environment variable in the FreeBSD shell?
					

This is probably a simple question but I am a bit confused about how to even find the answer.  I am using FreeBSD 9.2-STABLE. I just need to set an environment variable called NNTPSERVER to the name of my ISP server. Suppose the server is called "news.someisp.com" I do not know what file to edit...




					forums.freebsd.org


----------



## elimelech007 (Feb 7, 2022)

To be honest, I didn't understand at all. Can you explain what to write where for beginners?


----------



## eternal_noob (Feb 7, 2022)

First, we need to know what shell you are using.
Please post the output of `echo $SHELL`.


----------



## elimelech007 (Feb 7, 2022)

```
root@A9t:/home/luba # echo $SHELL
/bin/csh
```


----------



## eternal_noob (Feb 7, 2022)

Add this to .cshrc in your users home:

```
setenv WINESERVER wineserver32
```

Then log out and try again.

Edit: Oh, and don't run stuff as root unless absolutely necessary.


----------



## elimelech007 (Feb 7, 2022)

Did not help
it's still a mistake.


----------



## eternal_noob (Feb 7, 2022)

Yes, because you ran the `echo $SHELL` command as root. I guess your normal user uses a different shell.


----------



## elimelech007 (Feb 7, 2022)

```
$  echo $SHELL
/bin/sh
```


----------



## eternal_noob (Feb 7, 2022)

Yeah, then try
`export WINESERVER=wineserver32` in .profile


----------



## elimelech007 (Feb 7, 2022)

And it didn't help.


----------



## eternal_noob (Feb 7, 2022)

Does `echo $WINESERVER` output "wineserver32"?


----------



## elimelech007 (Feb 7, 2022)

```
$ echo $WINESERVER
```
This command produces nothing. Empty, although there is this: /usr/local/bin/winserver32


----------



## eternal_noob (Feb 7, 2022)

elimelech007 said:


> This command produces nothing.


Then the export of the environment variable didn't work. Did you relog?


----------



## elimelech007 (Feb 7, 2022)

Yes, I have restarted​


----------



## eternal_noob (Feb 7, 2022)

Please post the output of `cat /home/luba/.profile`.


----------



## elimelech007 (Feb 7, 2022)

```
# $FreeBSD: releng/12.2/share/skel/dot.profile 363525 2020-07-25 11:57:39Z pstef $
#
# .profile - Bourne Shell startup script for login shells
#
# see also sh(1), environ(7).
#

# These are normally set through /etc/login.conf.  You may override them here
# if wanted.
PATH=/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:$HOME/bin; export PATH

# Setting TERM is normally done through /etc/ttys.  Do only override
# if you're sure that you'll never log in via telnet or xterm or a
# serial line.
# TERM=xterm;     export TERM

EDITOR=ee;       export EDITOR
PAGER=less;      export PAGER
export WINESERVER=wineserver32

# set ENV to a file invoked each time sh is started for interactive use.
ENV=$HOME/.shrc; export ENV

# Let sh(1) know it's at home, despite /home being a symlink.
if [ "$PWD" != "$HOME" ] && [ "$PWD" -ef "$HOME" ] ; then cd ; fi

# Query terminal size; useful for serial lines.
if [ -x /usr/bin/resizewin ] ; then /usr/bin/resizewin -z ; fi

# Display a random cookie on each login.
if [ -x /usr/bin/fortune ] ; then /usr/bin/fortune freebsd-tips ; fi
```


----------



## eternal_noob (Feb 7, 2022)

Ok, does it work if you replace `export WINESERVER=wineserver32` with `WINESERVER=wineserver32; export WINESERVER`?


----------



## elimelech007 (Feb 7, 2022)

Did not help


----------



## eternal_noob (Feb 7, 2022)

The `echo $WINESERVER` or starting `sh winetricks corefonts`?


----------



## elimelech007 (Feb 7, 2022)

And that and the other as it was and remains. No changes.


----------



## eternal_noob (Feb 7, 2022)

Does it work if you export the variable right before running the script?

```
export WINESERVER=wineserver32
sh winetricks corefonts
```


----------



## elimelech007 (Feb 7, 2022)

And that doesn't work.


----------



## elimelech007 (Feb 7, 2022)

```
$ echo $WINESERVER
wineserver32
$ sh winetricks corefonts
------------------------------------------------------
warning: wineserver not found!
------------------------------------------------------
$
```


----------



## eternal_noob (Feb 7, 2022)

Maybe the idea that winetricks uses the environment variable is not right and it's hardcoded in the script?
Can you do a `grep -i wineserver winetricks`?


----------



## elimelech007 (Feb 7, 2022)

`grep -i wineserver` in the winetricks script - How to do it?


----------



## eternal_noob (Feb 7, 2022)

I've edited my post.


----------



## shkhln (Feb 7, 2022)

That's why I always advice people not to program in shell. This whole check is somehow botched and only works with a full path. That is, `WINESERVER=/usr/local/bin/wineserver32`.


----------



## elimelech007 (Feb 7, 2022)

```
$  grep -i wineserver winetricks
    w_wineserver -w
# wrapper around wineserver, to let users know that it will wait indefinitely/kill stuff
w_wineserver()
        *-k) w_warn "Running ${WINESERVER} -k. This will kill all running wine processes in prefix=${WINEPREFIX}";;
        *-w) w_warn "Running ${WINESERVER} -w. This will hang until all wine processes in prefix=${WINEPREFIX} terminate";;
        *)   w_warn "Invoking wineserver with '$*'";;
    "${WINESERVER}" $@
    w_wineserver -w
        "${WINESERVER}" -w
            WINESERVER=""
            # Find wineserver.
                "${WINESERVER}" \
                "$(command -v wineserver 2> /dev/null)" \
                "$(dirname "${WINE}")/server/wineserver" \
                /usr/bin/wineserver-development \
                /usr/lib/wine/wineserver \
                /usr/lib/i386-kfreebsd-gnu/wine/wineserver \
                /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/wine/wineserver \
                /usr/lib/powerpc-linux-gnu/wine/wineserver \
                /usr/lib/i386-kfreebsd-gnu/wine/bin/wineserver \
                /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/wine/bin/wineserver \
                /usr/lib/powerpc-linux-gnu/wine/bin/wineserver \
                /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/wine/bin/wineserver \
                /usr/lib/i386-kfreebsd-gnu/wine-development/wineserver \
                /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/wine-development/wineserver \
                /usr/lib/powerpc-linux-gnu/wine-development/wineserver \
                /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/wine-development/wineserver \
                        /usr/lib/*/wine-development/wineserver|/usr/bin/wineserver-development)
                    file-not-found) w_die "wineserver not found!" ;;
                    *) WINESERVER="${x}" ;;
    w_wineserver -w
    w_wineserver -w
    w_wineserver -w
    w_wineserver -w
    w_wineserver -w
        # or should we just do w_wineserver -k, like fable_tlc does?
        w_wineserver -k
```


----------



## eternal_noob (Feb 8, 2022)

Does it work using the full path?


----------



## elimelech007 (Feb 8, 2022)

In what form and in what file should this full path be written?


----------



## eternal_noob (Feb 8, 2022)

shkhln said:


> This whole check is somehow botched and only works with a full path. That is, `WINESERVER=/usr/local/bin/wineserver32`.


So instead of using `WINESERVER=wineserver32` you use `WINESERVER=/usr/local/bin/wineserver32` in .profile.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Feb 8, 2022)

elimelech007 outputs from these three commands, please:

`freebsd-version -kru ; uname -aKU`
`pkg -vv | grep -e url -e enabled`
`pkg info -x wine`



Spoiler: Here …





```
% pkg provides /usr/local/bin/wineserver32
% pkg provides /usr/local/bin/wineserver
Name    : wine-devel-7.1,1
Desc    : Microsoft Windows compatibility environment
Repo    : FreeBSD
Filename: usr/local/bin/wineserver

Name    : wine-6.0.2_1,1
Desc    : Microsoft Windows compatibility environment
Repo    : FreeBSD
Filename: usr/local/bin/wineserver
% pkg info -x wine
wine-6.0.2_1,1
wine-proton-6.3.2_3
winetricks-20210825
% uname -KU
1400051 1400051
% pkg -vv | grep -e url -e enabled
    url             : "http://pkg0.bme.freebsd.org/FreeBSD:14:amd64/latest",
    enabled         : yes,
    url             : "https://alpha.pkgbase.live/current/FreeBSD:14:amd64/latest",
    enabled         : no,
    url             : "file:///usr/local/poudriere/data/packages/main-default",
    enabled         : yes,
%
```

*Postscript* eternal_noob ports-mgmt/pkg-provides, and if you have not previously used `pkg provides`, NB <https://www.freshports.org/ports-mgmt/pkg-provides/#message>.


----------



## eternal_noob (Feb 8, 2022)

You scared him away.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Feb 8, 2022)

LOL I hope not. eternal_noob what think you of the first line in my spoiler?


----------



## eternal_noob (Feb 8, 2022)

I don't know if i should think about


grahamperrin said:


> FreeBSD:14



Disaster, you know?


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Feb 8, 2022)

Sorry, I mean, do you get the same (nothing) in response to the command? I'll add to my spoiler a link to the relevant port.

*PS* to avoid misunderstanding: that stuff is not hidden in a spoiler because there's a problem with FreeBSD 14.0-CURRENT. On 14.0-CURRENT, this alone runs without error:

`winetricks corefonts`

in my preferred shell (csh)
without a `sh` prefix to the command.


----------



## eternal_noob (Feb 8, 2022)

Wait a minute, i need to boot up FreeBSD first. I am currently using L*nux. 

Edit:


grahamperrin said:


> what think you of the first line in my spoiler?




```
[xxx@xxx ~]$ pkg provides /usr/local/bin/wineserver32
pkg: unknown command: provides

For more information on available commands and options see 'pkg help'.
```


----------



## eternal_noob (Feb 8, 2022)

I installed ports-mgmt/pkg-provides and commented out the stuff in /usr/local/etc/pkg.conf.

`pkg plugins` finds the *provides* plugin:

```
root@xxx:~ # pkg plugins
NAME       DESC                                          VERSION 
provides   A plugin for querying which package provides a particular file 0.7.1
```
but `pkg provides /usr/local/bin/wineserver32` says

```
root@xxx:~ # pkg provides /usr/local/bin/wineserver32
usage: pkg provides [-uf] [-r repo] pattern

A plugin for querying which package provides a particular file
```


----------



## elimelech007 (Feb 8, 2022)

```
root@A9t:/home/luba # freebsd-version -kru ; uname -aKU
13.0-RELEASE-p6
13.0-RELEASE-p6
13.0-RELEASE-p7
FreeBSD A9t 13.0-RELEASE-p6 FreeBSD 13.0-RELEASE-p6 #0: Mon Jan 10 06:26:40 UTC 2022     root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/i386.i386/sys/GENERIC  i386 1300139 1300139
root@A9t:/home/luba # pkg -vv | grep -e url -e enabled
    url             : "pkg+http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/FreeBSD:13:i386/latest",
    enabled         : yes,
root@A9t:/home/luba # pkg info -x wine
wine-6.0.2_1,1
winetricks-20210825
```



```
root@A9t:/home/luba # pkg provides /usr/local/bin/wineserver32
Provides database not found, please update first.
root@A9t:/home/luba # pkg provides -u
Fetching provides database: 100%   14 MiB   1.7MB/s    00:09   
Extracting database....success
root@A9t:/home/luba # pkg provides /usr/local/bin/wineserver32
Name    : wine-devel-7.1,1
Desc    : Microsoft Windows compatibility environment
Repo    : FreeBSD
Filename: usr/local/bin/wineserver32

Name    : wine-6.0.2_1,1
Desc    : Microsoft Windows compatibility environment
Repo    : FreeBSD
```


----------



## elimelech007 (Feb 8, 2022)

eternal_noob said:


> So instead of using `WINESERVER=wineserver32` you use `WINESERVER=/usr/local/bin/wineserver32` in .profile.


Inserted this line, the result is zero. Does not work.


----------



## eternal_noob (Feb 8, 2022)

Maybe using a soft link helps?

As root:
`ln -sf /usr/local/bin/wineserver32 /usr/local/bin/wineserver`

Or use an other target (last parameter) . See the script for a list of directories it searches.


----------



## shkhln (Feb 8, 2022)

I actually tested my second suggestion. It works.


----------



## elimelech007 (Feb 8, 2022)

Thanks, this link works.
But it gives a new error:


```
wine: could not load kernel32.dll, status c000007a
```


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Feb 9, 2022)

Alexander88207 I think first of you for expertise in areas such as these. 

Anything to add? TIA


----------



## ralphbsz (Feb 9, 2022)

(Not a constructive comment)

I can't find my wine server either. If I want a glass of wine, I have to go to the kitchen, find a glass, find the open bottle, and pour it. At least at dinner, that effort gets amortized over serving 3 people.

What happened to drinking beer while fixing the car? How about an after-dinner liqueur? A cocktail in the afternoon? Mimosa with brunch?

Sorry to disrupt the discussion, but I've been seeing this headline "wineserver" for several days now, and I can't get the image out of my brain.


----------



## Alexander88207 (Feb 9, 2022)

grahamperrin said:


> Alexander88207 I think first of you for expertise in areas such as these.
> 
> Anything to add? TIA



As shkhln have already said, running winetricks with WINESERVER=/usr/local/bin/wineserver32 (`WINESERVER=/usr/local/bin/wineserver32 winetricks`) is the workaround. I would revert that soft link.

BTW, what is the reason to trying to run Wine as root?


```
wine: could not load kernel32.dll
```
 could be caused by a damaged wineprefix but never saw it with status c000007a.


----------



## shkhln (Feb 9, 2022)

elimelech007 said:


> ```
> wine: could not load kernel32.dll, status c000007a
> ```


Which Wine version is this?


----------



## elimelech007 (Feb 9, 2022)

shkhln said:


> Which Wine version is this?




```
root@A9t:/home/luba # pkg info wine
wine-6.0.2_1,1
Name           : wine
Version        : 6.0.2_1,1
Installed on   : Tue Jan 18 12:03:07 2022 EET
Origin         : emulators/wine
Architecture   : FreeBSD:13:i386
Prefix         : /usr/local
Categories     : emulators
Licenses       : LGPL3, LGPL21
Maintainer     : gerald@FreeBSD.org
WWW            : https://www.winehq.org
Comment        : Microsoft Windows compatibility environment
```


----------



## elimelech007 (Feb 9, 2022)

Are you suggesting to install wine-devel?

Do I need to remove wine before installing wine-devel?

How to completely remove wine if necessary?


----------



## shkhln (Feb 9, 2022)

What does `env WINEDEBUG="+pid,+module,+relay,+snoop,+loaddll,+imports" wine winecfg` print?


----------



## elimelech007 (Feb 10, 2022)

Everything did not fit in the terminal. 


```
100:0104:trace:imports:import_dll --- RtlValidSecurityDescriptor ntdll.dll.883 = 7BC33050
0100:0104:trace:imports:import_dll --- RtlValidSid ntdll.dll.884 = 7BC33070
0100:0104:trace:imports:import_dll --- RtlValidateHeap ntdll.dll.885 = 7BC33090
0100:0104:trace:imports:import_dll --- RtlWaitOnAddress ntdll.dll.888 = 7BC330D0
0100:0104:trace:imports:import_dll --- RtlWalkHeap ntdll.dll.894 = 7BC33170
0100:0104:trace:imports:import_dll --- RtlWow64EnableFsRedirection ntdll.dll.895 = 7BC33190
0100:0104:trace:imports:import_dll --- RtlWow64EnableFsRedirectionEx ntdll.dll.896 = 7BC331B0
0100:0104:trace:imports:import_dll --- RtlZombifyActivationContext ntdll.dll.901 = 7BC33210
0100:0104:trace:imports:import_dll --- TpAllocCleanupGroup ntdll.dll.914 = 7BC333B0
0100:0104:trace:imports:import_dll --- TpAllocIoCompletion ntdll.dll.915 = 7BC333D0
0100:0104:trace:imports:import_dll --- TpAllocPool ntdll.dll.916 = 7BC333F0
0100:0104:trace:imports:import_dll --- TpAllocTimer ntdll.dll.917 = 7BC33410
0100:0104:trace:imports:import_dll --- TpAllocWait ntdll.dll.918 = 7BC33430
0100:0104:trace:imports:import_dll --- TpAllocWork ntdll.dll.919 = 7BC33450
0100:0104:trace:imports:import_dll --- TpCallbackMayRunLong ntdll.dll.921 = 7BC33490
0100:0104:trace:imports:import_dll --- TpQueryPoolStackInformation ntdll.dll.930 = 7BC335B0
0100:0104:trace:imports:import_dll --- TpSetPoolStackInformation ntdll.dll.940 = 7BC336F0
0100:0104:trace:imports:import_dll --- TpSimpleTryPost ntdll.dll.943 = 7BC33750
0100:0104:trace:imports:import_dll --- __wine_dbg_get_channel_flags ntdll.dll.1224 = 7BC7D4E0
0100:0104:trace:imports:import_dll --- __wine_dbg_header ntdll.dll.1225 = 7BC7D540
0100:0104:trace:imports:import_dll --- __wine_dbg_output ntdll.dll.1226 = 7BC7D580
0100:0104:trace:imports:import_dll --- __wine_dbg_strdup ntdll.dll.1227 = 7BC7D510
0100:0104:trace:imports:import_dll --- __wine_get_unix_codepage ntdll.dll.1228 = 7BC36470
0100:0104:trace:imports:import_dll --- _strnicmp ntdll.dll.1267 = 7BC35690
0100:0104:trace:imports:import_dll --- _vsnprintf ntdll.dll.1276 = 7BC699D0
0100:0104:trace:imports:import_dll --- _vsnwprintf ntdll.dll.1278 = 7BC357B0
0100:0104:trace:imports:import_dll --- _wcsicmp ntdll.dll.1281 = 7BC35810
0100:0104:trace:imports:import_dll --- _wcsnicmp ntdll.dll.1283 = 7BC35850
0100:0104:trace:imports:import_dll --- memcmp ntdll.dll.1318 = 7BC35CB0
0100:0104:trace:imports:import_dll --- memcpy ntdll.dll.1319 = 7BC35CD0
0100:0104:trace:imports:import_dll --- memmove ntdll.dll.1320 = 7BC35CF0
0100:0104:trace:imports:import_dll --- memset ntdll.dll.1321 = 7BC35D10
0100:0104:trace:imports:import_dll --- strcat ntdll.dll.1329 = 7BC35DB0
0100:0104:trace:imports:import_dll --- strchr ntdll.dll.1330 = 7BC35DD0
0100:0104:trace:imports:import_dll --- strcmp ntdll.dll.1331 = 7BC35DF0
0100:0104:trace:imports:import_dll --- strcpy ntdll.dll.1332 = 7BC35E10
0100:0104:trace:imports:import_dll --- strlen ntdll.dll.1334 = 7BC35E50
0100:0104:trace:imports:import_dll --- strncmp ntdll.dll.1336 = 7BC35E90
0100:0104:trace:imports:import_dll --- strrchr ntdll.dll.1340 = 7BC35F10
0100:0104:trace:imports:import_dll --- strtol ntdll.dll.1343 = 7BC35F70
0100:0104:trace:imports:import_dll --- strtoul ntdll.dll.1344 = 7BC35F90
0100:0104:trace:imports:import_dll --- tolower ntdll.dll.1348 = 7BC35FD0
0100:0104:trace:imports:import_dll --- towupper ntdll.dll.1351 = 7BC36030
0100:0104:trace:imports:import_dll --- wcschr ntdll.dll.1358 = 7BC36110
0100:0104:trace:imports:import_dll --- wcscmp ntdll.dll.1359 = 7BC36130
0100:0104:trace:imports:import_dll --- wcscpy ntdll.dll.1360 = 7BC36150
0100:0104:trace:imports:import_dll --- wcscspn ntdll.dll.1361 = 7BC36170
0100:0104:trace:imports:import_dll --- wcslen ntdll.dll.1362 = 7BC36190
0100:0104:trace:imports:import_dll --- wcsncmp ntdll.dll.1364 = 7BC361D0
0100:0104:trace:imports:import_dll --- wcspbrk ntdll.dll.1366 = 7BC36210
0100:0104:trace:imports:import_dll --- wcsrchr ntdll.dll.1367 = 7BC36230
0100:0104:trace:imports:import_dll --- wcsspn ntdll.dll.1368 = 7BC36250
0100:0104:trace:imports:import_dll --- wcsstr ntdll.dll.1369 = 7BC36270
0100:0104:trace:imports:import_dll --- wcstol ntdll.dll.1371 = 7BC362B0
0100:0104:trace:imports:import_dll --- wcstoul ntdll.dll.1373 = 7BC362F0
0100:0104:trace:imports:import_dll --- wine_server_call ntdll.dll.1378 = 7BC37270
0100:0104:trace:module:build_module loaded L"\\??\\C:\\windows\\system32\\kernelbase.dll" 00110890 FFBFE364
0100:0104:trace:loaddll:build_module Loaded L"C:\\windows\\system32\\kernelbase.dll" at 7B020000: builtin
0100:0104:trace:module:load_dll Loaded module L"\\??\\C:\\windows\\system32\\kernelbase.dll" at 7B020000
0100:0104:trace:imports:import_dll --- ActivateActCtx kernelbase.dll.9 = 7B056C60
0100:0104:trace:imports:import_dll --- AddDllDirectory kernelbase.dll.20 = 7B053960
0100:0104:trace:imports:import_dll --- AddRefActCtx kernelbase.dll.22 = 7B056CD0
0100:0104:trace:imports:import_dll --- AllocConsole kernelbase.dll.27 = 7B03BEB0
0100:0104:trace:imports:import_dll --- AllocateUserPhysicalPages kernelbase.dll.30 = 7B067F30
0100:0104:trace:imports:import_dll --- AllocateUserPhysicalPagesNuma kernelbase.dll.31 = 7B068220
0100:0104:trace:imports:import_dll --- AreFileApisANSI kernelbase.dll.38 = 7B0451B0
0100:0104:trace:imports:import_dll --- AttachConsole kernelbase.dll.39 = 7B03BD20
0100:0104:trace:imports:import_dll --- BaseFlushAppcompatCache kernelbase.dll.45 = 7B07B190
0100:0104:trace:imports:import_dll --- BaseGetNamedObjectDirectory kernelbase.dll.46 = 7B093E50
0100:0104:trace:imports:import_dll --- Beep kernelbase.dll.55 = 7B03F780
0100:0104:trace:imports:import_dll --- CallNamedPipeW kernelbase.dll.61 = 7B097710
0100:0104:trace:imports:import_dll --- CallbackMayRunLong kernelbase.dll.62 = 7B099D20
0100:0104:trace:imports:import_dll --- CancelIo kernelbase.dll.63 = 7B04C410
0100:0104:trace:imports:import_dll --- CancelIoEx kernelbase.dll.64 = 7B04C4A0
0100:0104:trace:imports:import_dll --- CancelSynchronousIo kernelbase.dll.65 = 7B04C530
0100:0104:trace:imports:import_dll --- CancelWaitableTimer kernelbase.dll.67 = 7B095900
0100:0104:trace:imports:import_dll --- ChangeTimerQueueTimer kernelbase.dll.68 = 7B095A70
0100:0104:trace:imports:import_dll --- CheckRemoteDebuggerPresent kernelbase.dll.84 = 7B040F90
0100:0104:trace:imports:import_dll --- ClearCommBreak kernelbase.dll.88 = 7B052330
0100:0104:trace:imports:import_dll --- ClearCommError kernelbase.dll.89 = 7B051C20
0100:0104:trace:imports:import_dll --- CloseHandle kernelbase.dll.90 = 7B079BB0
0100:0104:trace:imports:import_dll --- ClosePseudoConsole kernelbase.dll.91 = 7B03F810
0100:0104:trace:imports:import_dll --- CompareFileTime kernelbase.dll.99 = 7B051410
0100:0104:trace:imports:import_dll --- CompareStringA kernelbase.dll.100 = 7B05F900
0100:0104:trace:imports:import_dll --- CompareStringEx kernelbase.dll.101 = 7B058AA0
0100:0104:trace:imports:import_dll --- CompareStringOrdinal kernelbase.dll.102 = 7B058DA0
0100:0104:trace:imports:import_dll --- CompareStringW kernelbase.dll.103 = 7B058D40
0100:0104:trace:imports:import_dll --- ConnectNamedPipe kernelbase.dll.104 = 7B096670
0100:0104:trace:imports:import_dll --- ContinueDebugEvent kernelbase.dll.105 = 7B041050
0100:0104:trace:imports:import_dll --- ConvertDefaultLocale kernelbase.dll.106 = 7B058EA0
0100:0104:trace:imports:import_dll --- ConvertFiberToThread kernelbase.dll.107 = 7B099870
0100:0104:trace:imports:import_dll --- ConvertThreadToFiber kernelbase.dll.108 = 7B099990
0100:0104:trace:imports:import_dll --- ConvertThreadToFiberEx kernelbase.dll.109 = 7B0998E0
0100:0104:trace:imports:import_dll --- CopyContext kernelbase.dll.111 = 7B068980
0100:0104:trace:imports:import_dll --- CopyFileExW kernelbase.dll.112 = 7B04FA20
0100:0104:trace:imports:import_dll --- CopyFileW kernelbase.dll.113 = 7B04FAA0
0100:0104:trace:imports:import_dll --- CreateActCtxW kernelbase.dll.115 = 7B056D10
0100:0104:trace:imports:import_dll --- CreateConsoleScreenBuffer kernelbase.dll.116 = 7B03B740
0100:0104:trace:imports:import_dll --- CreateDirectoryA kernelbase.dll.117 = 7B045550
0100:0104:trace:imports:import_dll --- CreateDirectoryExW kernelbase.dll.118 = 7B0455C0
0100:0104:trace:imports:import_dll --- CreateDirectoryW kernelbase.dll.119 = 7B0451E0
0100:0104:trace:imports:import_dll --- CreateEventA kernelbase.dll.120 = 7B094A70
0100:0104:trace:imports:import_dll --- CreateEventExA kernelbase.dll.121 = 7B0949A0
0100:0104:trace:imports:import_dll --- CreateEventExW kernelbase.dll.122 = 7B094770
0100:0104:trace:imports:import_dll --- CreateEventW kernelbase.dll.123 = 7B094940
0100:0104:trace:imports:import_dll --- CreateFiber kernelbase.dll.124 = 7B099820
0100:0104:trace:imports:import_dll --- CreateFiberEx kernelbase.dll.125 = 7B0996F0
0100:0104:trace:imports:import_dll --- CreateFile2 kernelbase.dll.126 = 7B045600
0100:0104:trace:imports:import_dll --- CreateFileA kernelbase.dll.127 = 7B045840
0100:0104:trace:imports:import_dll --- CreateFileMappingNumaW kernelbase.dll.128 = 7B0682D0
0100:0104:trace:imports:import_dll --- CreateFileMappingW kernelbase.dll.129 = 7B095C80
0100:0104:trace:imports:import_dll --- CreateFileW kernelbase.dll.130 = 7B045910
0100:0104:trace:imports:import_dll --- CreateHardLinkA kernelbase.dll.131 = 7B046060
0100:0104:trace:imports:import_dll --- CreateHardLinkW kernelbase.dll.132 = 7B045990
0100:0104:trace:imports:import_dll --- CreateIoCompletionPort kernelbase.dll.133 = 7B096180
0100:0104:trace:imports:import_dll --- CreateMemoryResourceNotification kernelbase.dll.134 = 7B067D90
0100:0104:trace:imports:import_dll --- CreateMutexA kernelbase.dll.135 = 7B095040
0100:0104:trace:imports:import_dll --- CreateMutexExA kernelbase.dll.136 = 7B094F70
0100:0104:trace:imports:import_dll --- CreateMutexExW kernelbase.dll.137 = 7B094DE0
0100:0104:trace:imports:import_dll --- CreateMutexW kernelbase.dll.138 = 7B094F10
0100:0104:trace:imports:import_dll --- CreateNamedPipeW kernelbase.dll.139 = 7B0967B0
0100:0104:trace:imports:import_dll --- CreatePipe kernelbase.dll.140 = 7B096A80
0100:0104:trace:imports:import_dll --- CreateProcessA kernelbase.dll.144 = 7B07D090
0100:0104:trace:imports:import_dll --- CreateProcessAsUserA kernelbase.dll.145 = 7B07D000
0100:0104:trace:imports:import_dll --- CreateProcessAsUserW kernelbase.dll.146 = 7B07CD20
0100:0104:trace:imports:import_dll --- CreateProcessInternalA kernelbase.dll.147 = 7B07CDB0
0100:0104:trace:imports:import_dll --- CreateProcessInternalW kernelbase.dll.148 = 7B07BCF0
0100:0104:trace:imports:import_dll --- CreateProcessW kernelbase.dll.149 = 7B07D110
0100:0104:trace:imports:import_dll --- CreatePseudoConsole kernelbase.dll.150 = 7B03F8A0
0100:0104:trace:imports:import_dll --- CreateRemoteThread kernelbase.dll.151 = 7B098020
0100:0104:trace:imports:import_dll --- CreateRemoteThreadEx kernelbase.dll.
00f0:00f4:Ret  ntdll.RtlRunOnceExecuteOnce() retval=00000000 ret=7b0979a8
00f0:00f4:Call ntdll.wcscpy(0031f764,7b0fa954 L"Service Pack 3") ret=7b09d5b7
00f0:00f4:Ret  ntdll.wcscpy() retval=0031f764 ret=7b09d5b7
00f0:00f4:Call ntdll.RtlInitAnsiString(0031f8ac,637a8505 "aFormatTagCache") ret=7b0802f3
00f0:00f4:Ret  ntdll.RtlInitAnsiString() retval=00000010 ret=7b0802f3
00f0:00f4:Call ntdll.RtlAnsiStringToUnicodeString(0031f8b4,0031f8ac,00000001) ret=7b080305
00f0:00f4:Ret  ntdll.RtlAnsiStringToUnicodeString() retval=00000000 ret=7b080305
00f0:00f4:Call ntdll.NtSetValueKey(000000ac,0031f8b4,00000000,00000003,008205e8,00000008) ret=7b080394
00f0:00f4:Ret  ntdll.NtSetValueKey() retval=00000000 ret=7b080394
00f0:00f4:Ret  KERNEL32.HeapFree() retval=00000001 ret=62c3c1d9
00f0:00f4:Call KERNEL32.HeapFree(006b0000,00000000,00000000) ret=62c3c1d9
00f0:00f4:Ret  KERNEL32.HeapFree() retval=00000001 ret=62c3c1d9
00f0:00f4:Call KERNEL32.HeapFree(006b0000,00000000,00000000) ret=62c3c1d9
00f0:00f4:Ret  KERNEL32.HeapFree() retval=00000001 ret=62c3c1d9
00f0:00f4:Call KERNEL32.HeapFree(006b0000,00000000,00000000) ret=62c3c1d9
00f0:00f4:Ret  KERNEL32.HeapFree() retval=00000001 ret=62c3c1d9
00f0:00f4:Call KERNEL32.HeapFree(006b0000,00000000,00000000) ret=62c3c1d9
00f0:00f4:Ret  KERNEL32.HeapFree() retval=00000001 ret=62c3c1d9
00f0:00f4:Call KERNEL32.HeapFree(006b0000,00000000,00000000) ret=62c3c1d9
00f0:00f4:Ret  KERNEL32.HeapFree() retval=00000001 ret=62c3c1d9
00f0:00f4:Call KERNEL32.HeapFree(006b0000,00000000,00000000) ret=62c3c1d9
00f0:00f4:Ret  KERNEL32.HeapFree() retval=00000001 ret=62c3c1d9
00f0:00f4:Call KERNEL32.HeapFree(006b0000,00000000,00000000) ret=62c3c1d9
00f0:00f4:Ret  KERNEL32.HeapFree() retval=00000001 ret=62c3c1d9
00f0:00f4:Call KERNEL32.HeapFree(006b0000,00000000,00000000) ret=62c3c1d9
00f0:00f4:Ret  KERNEL32.HeapFree() retval=00000001 ret=62c3c1d9
00f0:00f4:Call KERNEL32.HeapFree(006b0000,00000000,00000000) ret=62c3c1d9
00f0:00f4:Ret  KERNEL32.HeapFree() retval=00000001 ret=62c3c1d9
00f0:00f4:Call KERNEL32.HeapFree(006b0000,00000000,00000000) ret=62c3c1d9
00f0:00f4:Ret  KERNEL32.HeapFree() retval=00000001 ret=62c3c1d9
00f0:00f4:Call KERNEL32.HeapFree(006b0000,00000000,00000000) ret=62c3c1d9
00f0:00f4:Ret  KERNEL32.HeapFree() retval=00000001 ret=62c3c1d9
00f0:00f4:Call KERNEL32.HeapFree(006b0000,00000000,00000000) ret=62c3c1d9
00f0:00f4:Ret  KERNEL32.HeapFree() retval=00000001 ret=62c3c1d9
00f0:00f4:Call KERNEL32.HeapFree(006b0000,00000000,00000000) ret=62c3c1d9
00f0:00f4:Ret  KERNEL32.HeapFree() retval=00000001 ret=62c3c1d9
00f0:00f4:Call KERNEL32.HeapFree(006b0000,00000000,00000000) ret=62c3c1d9
00f0:00f4:Ret  KERNEL32.HeapFree() retval=00000001 ret=62c3c1d9
00f0:00f4:Call KERNEL32.HeapFree(006b0000,00000000,00000000) ret=62c3c1d9
00f0:00f4:Ret  KERNEL32.HeapFree() retval=00000001 ret=62c3c1d9
00f0:00f4:Call KERNEL32.HeapFree(006b0000,00000000,00000000) ret=62c3c1d9
00f0:00f4:Ret  KERNEL32.HeapFree() retval=00000001 ret=62c3c1d9
00f0:00f4:Call KERNEL32.HeapFree(006b0000,00000000,00000000) ret=62c3c1d9
00f0:00f4:Ret  KERNEL32.HeapFree() retval=00000001 ret=62c3c1d9
00f0:00f4:Call KERNEL32.HeapFree(006b0000,00000000,00000000) ret=62c3c1d9
00f0:00f4:Ret  KERNEL32.HeapFree() retval=00000001 ret=62c3c1d9
00f0:00f4:Call KERNEL32.HeapFree(006b0000,00000000,00000000) ret=62c3c1d9
00f0:00f4:Ret  KERNEL32.HeapFree() retval=00000001 ret=62c3c1d9
00f0:00f4:Call KERNEL32.HeapFree(006b0000,00000000,00000000) ret=62c3c1d9
00f0:00f4:Ret  KERNEL32.HeapFree() retval=00000001 ret=62c3c1d9
00f0:00f4:Call KERNEL32.HeapFree(006b0000,00000000,00000000) ret=62c3c1d9
00f0:00f4:Ret  KERNEL32.HeapFree() retval=00000001 ret=62c3c1d9
00f0:00f4:Call KERNEL32.HeapFree(006b0000,00000000,00000000) ret=62c3c1d9
00f0:00f4:Ret  KERNEL32.HeapFree() retval=00000001 ret=62c3c1d9
00f0:00f4:Call KERNEL32.HeapFree(006b0000,00000000,00000000) ret=62c3c1d9
00f0:00f4:Ret  KERNEL32.HeapFree() retval=00000001 ret=62c3c1d9
00f0:00f4:Call KERNEL32.HeapFree(006b0000,00000000,00000000) ret=62c3c1d9
00f0:00f4:Ret  KERNEL32.HeapFree() retval=00000001 ret=62c3c1d9
00f0:00f4:Ret  PE DLL (proc=62C45230,module=62C00000 L"ucrtbase.dll",reason=PROCESS_DETACH,res=00000001) retval=1
00f0:00f4:Call PE DLL (proc=7B6382A0,module=7B620000 L"kernel32.dll",reason=PROCESS_DETACH,res=00000001)
00f0:00f4:Ret  PE DLL (proc=7B6382A0,module=7B620000 L"kernel32.dll",reason=PROCESS_DETACH,res=00000001) retval=1
00f0:00f4:Call PE DLL (proc=7B064B80,module=7B020000 L"kernelbase.dll",reason=PROCESS_DETACH,res=00000001)
00f0:00f4:Ret  PE DLL (proc=7B064B80,module=7B020000 L"kernelbase.dll",reason=PROCESS_DETACH,res=00000001) retval=1
00f0:00f4:Call PE DLL (proc=7BC5D140,module=7BC20000 L"ntdll.dll",reason=PROCESS_DETACH,res=00000001)
00f0:00f4:Ret  PE DLL (proc=7BC5D140,module=7BC20000 L"ntdll.dll",reason=PROCESS_DETACH,res=00000001) retval=1
00f0:00f4:Call ntdll.LdrUnloadDll(636e0000) ret=7b053b5c
00f0:00f4:Ret  ntdll.LdrUnloadDll() retval=00000000 ret=7b053b5c
00f0:00f4:Call kernelbase.FreeLibrary(637c0000) ret=635b2b7a
00f0:00f4:Call ntdll.LdrUnloadDll(637c0000) ret=7b053b5c
00f0:00f4:Ret  ntdll.LdrUnloadDll() retval=00000000 ret=7b053b5c
00f0:00f4:Ret  kernelbase.FreeLibrary() retval=00000001 ret=635b2b7a
```


----------



## eternal_noob (Feb 10, 2022)

You could redirect the output to a file and attach it to your post.
Something like
`env WINEDEBUG="+pid,+module,+relay,+snoop,+loaddll,+imports" wine winecfg > output.txt`


----------



## elimelech007 (Feb 10, 2022)

```
017c:0180:trace:module:build_module loaded L"\\??\\C:\\windows\\system32\\ntdll.dll" 001102D8 FFBFE81C
017c:0180:trace:relay:load_list L"RelayExclude" = L"ntdll.RtlEnterCriticalSection;ntdll.RtlTryEnterCriticalSection;ntdll.RtlLeaveCriticalSection;kernel32.48;kernel32.49;kernel32.94;kernel32.95;kernel32.96;kernel32.97;kernel32.98;kernel32.TlsGetValue;kernel32.TlsSetValue;kernel32.FlsGetValue;kernel32.FlsSetValue;kernel32.SetLastError"
017c:0180:trace:relay:load_list L"RelayFromExclude" = L"winex11.drv;winemac.drv;user32;gdi32;advapi32;kernel32"
017c:0180:trace:loaddll:build_module Loaded L"C:\\windows\\system32\\ntdll.dll" at 7BC20000: builtin
017c:0180:trace:module:load_dll looking for L"C:\\windows\\system32\\kernel32.dll" in L"C:\\windows\\system32;C:\\windows\\system32;C:\\windows\\system;C:\\windows;.;C:\\windows\\system32;C:\\windows;C:\\windows\\system32\\wbem;C:\\windows\\system32\\WindowsPowershell\\v1.0"
017c:0180:trace:module:map_image_into_view mapped PE file at 0x10000000-0x10059000
017c:0180:trace:module:map_image_into_view mapping section .text at 0x10001000 off 200 size 5 virt 1000 flags 60000020
017c:0180:trace:module:map_image_into_view clearing 0x10001200 - 0x10002000
017c:0180:trace:module:map_image_into_view mapping section .reloc at 0x10002000 off 400 size 8 virt 1000 flags 42000040
017c:0180:trace:module:map_image_into_view clearing 0x10002200 - 0x10003000
017c:0180:trace:module:map_image_into_view mapping section .rsrc at 0x10003000 off 600 size 55cd8 virt 56000 flags 40000040
017c:0180:trace:module:map_image_into_view clearing 0x10058e00 - 0x10059000
017c:0180:trace:module:get_load_order looking for L"C:\\windows\\system32\\kernel32.dll"
017c:0180:trace:module:get_load_order got hardcoded default for L"kernel32.dll"
017c:0180:trace:module:load_dll L"\\??\\C:\\windows\\system32\\kernel32.dll" is a fake Wine dll
017c:0180:trace:module:load_builtin_dll Trying built-in L"kernel32.dll"
017c:0180:warn:module:dlopen_dll failed to load .so lib "/usr/local/lib/wine/kernel32.dll.so": /usr/local/lib/wine/kernel32.dll.so: mmap of entire address space failed: Cannot allocate memory
017c:0180:err:module:open_builtin_file failed to load .so lib "/usr/local/lib/wine/kernel32.dll.so"
017c:0180:warn:module:load_dll Failed to load module L"C:\\windows\\system32\\kernel32.dll"; status=c000007a
wine: could not load kernel32.dll, status c000007a
```


----------



## elimelech007 (Feb 10, 2022)

file: https://fex.net/ru/s/bn26rkl


----------



## shkhln (Feb 10, 2022)

> 017c:0180:warn:module:dlopen_dll failed to load .so lib "/usr/local/lib/wine/kernel32.dll.so": /usr/local/lib/wine/kernel32.dll.so: mmap of entire address space failed: Cannot allocate memory


Hmm… Difficult to say what that might be. Try wine-devel.


----------

